# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Looking at packs.

## doug1980

So I was looking for a nice small butt pack or the like.  I check out maxpedition and really liked their versipacks but the price is a tad much.  Just so happens that Amazon had a nice UTG Tactical Messenger Bag similar to a Maxpedition one for $30.00

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Should serve my purpose just as well and I can buy 3 of these for the price of 1 of the others.

----------


## pete lynch

I have two of those ( from Amazon) and I am probably going to get a few more; they are perfect for what I need to carry in my kit and and there are enough molle-type attachments to add a lot more. They are heavy-grade material and should hold up well.
I think they are exactly like the versipack in design.
 BTW, I got the olive drab ones because they were cheaper than the black ones.
PL

----------


## crashdive123

I've got two from Maxpedition (Jumbo and Fatboy), but have not seen the UTG's.  I like mine (I mostly just use the Jumbo anymore).  There is a gentleman in your part of the world that lives on a mountain, near a creek, that keeps a few geese that bought one on my recommendatin that was less than thrilled with it.  :Innocent:  As I said, I like mine.  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Doug, check out these camera bags. I use the first one as my butt pack.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.rei.com/product/800122


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.rei.com/product/800124

Here's the whole line-up:

http://www.rei.com/search?query=came...=12&button.y=7

----------


## Sourdough

> There is a gentleman in your part of the world that lives on a mountain, near a creek, that keeps a few geese that bought one on my recommendatin that was less than thrilled with it.  As I said, I like mine.



It was NOT the bags fault, The problem is with the owner and his inability to co-exist with ANY single strap type bag.

----------


## Ken

> It was NOT the bags fault, The problem is with the owner and his inability to co-exist with ANY single strap type bag.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

> check out these camera bags. I use the first one as my butt pack.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ken, do you have that on a harness?

----------


## Ken

> Ken, do you have that on a harness?


No, but it has a decent belt strap. It can be quite comfortable for several miles depending on how the weight is distributed. It holds an awful lot compared to most fanny/butt packs, and has some great cushion if you actually wanted to carry a camera or other electronics in it.

----------


## Ken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgcOI...eature=related  :Innocent:

----------

